# An oldie (but a goodie!) video:



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I think there are enough newbies here who haven't seen it that
the others will forgive me for posting it again... this is gsd
Tamsen and her kitty pal, Gracie, both now at the Bridge:






:rose:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is adorable!!


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

nice.... so funny to see that... our lab-Jack mix did the same with the smallest cat only to end by humping the cat ....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Awe Tamsen wanted to play so bad! Loved it when she brought out the big stuffed animal, too cute!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's a classic!!! Thanks for posting it!!!


----------

